# Calling All Members !



## Roger (Oct 14, 2006)

I am thinking about doing a Press Release on the forum's up coming 4th anniversary to get our hobby out to a wider audience.

 I am looking for what Members consider to be the 'classic' threads over the last 4 years.  These could be classic for all sorts of reasons like amazing finds, best pictures, most useful, bizarre, funny etc., etc.

 Please post your suggestions in this thread.[/align] 
 Thanks everyone.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey Roger, Here are three that came to mind right away. Inks, Ginger Ale Bottles Wanted and Who's This Guy. I know Who's This Guy May not be appropriate but it came to mind.


----------



## Roger (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Warren, can you post the page these are on?


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 14, 2006)

rodger, ginger ale bottles wanted sticks out in my mind also. it's the longest thread i know, it's very informative and has some really nice bottles in it.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_30298/mpage_1/key_collection/tm.htm


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is the one titled "INKS".
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_38418/mpage_1/key_inks/tm.htm

 And here is the one titled "WHO"'S THIS GUY". 
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Who_is_this_guy%3F%3F%3F/m_42616/tm.htm

 John has put up the "Ginger Ale Bottles Wanted". There are some other great threads and I hope someone will post them.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 15, 2006)

hi roger, how about the post where a member found all the old money in a jar. i thought that was neat.   rhona


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 15, 2006)

heres a few more that were real interesring.
 this was stared out about mt dew bottles and had some very good info on scarce mt dew bottles.                                                                                                                           https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_30620/mpage_1/key_dew/tm.htm#31576

 this one was about the very rare amber poison lexdigger found
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_72214/mpage_1/key_poison/tm.htm#72277
 maybe someone remembers other very rare or valuable bottles that people found. those kinds of posts always get peoples attention.


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 15, 2006)

Here was the post i remember best.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_23281/mpage_1/key_scroll%252Cflask/tm.htm#23284


----------



## bubbas dad (Oct 15, 2006)

tony thats a great post. it's the one i was thinking about but i couldn't find it.


----------



## bearswede (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice find, Tony... As far as I can see, that post has it all!!! It really sums up what we're here for and what we're good at...


  Pat yourself on the back, Bud...

  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd like to suggest this one, because it resulted in clearing up a misconception regarding the classification of a figural cabin bottle...

  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_22480/mpage_1/key_smokine/tm.htm

  Ron


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 15, 2006)

I never got to see that oe Ron. It was a couple months before i came on. Nice post!


----------



## capsoda (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, The Smokine was a good one Ron.


----------

